# Chihuahua Behavior Problems..



## Chi-Chi (Jun 3, 2008)

Hello, I just joined the forum. sorry this will probably be a long post.

I have been pet-sitting a rather large chihuahua (8 pounds) for a month now, I fell in love with the little guy and bought him today. The little guy seems to think he is Alpha...which I will not tolerate.

When he first came he was terrified of everything and quiet, eventually he showed his real self, loving, brave, and hyper! hahahah anyway, I have a few issues I was wondering if you could help me with, I am new to this whole small dog thing. I own a 150 pound newfoundland, and before I got this chi, big dogs were all I had (I hated small dogs).

Ok so, a few things I have noticed is he barks like crazyyy at anyone who enters the house (he is good with me and a few others, but HATES men and dislikes most strangers)he even barks family members :S He seems fine with them all day, but he wont let them pick him up or anything. Also, when he is on furnature he growls and snaps at anyone who goes near "his" bed/coach. He is now banned from furnature...which solved that.

He used to bolt outside until I trained him to wait at each door until I say "ok". so he is improving a bit.

one last problem is house training! He is 9 months old and still not trained....his past 9 owners (yes...he had 9 owners before me) didn't bring him outside because it was "too cold" and one before me kept the poor guy in a crate and wondered why he was so hyper, so instead of walking him she got him high. He gets walked 6 times a day now, and is let out at least once every 3 hours. He KNOWS he is supposed to do his business outside, as he cowers and lowers his head once he has done it inside. yet he still has accedents often, He is learning very fast but is it possible for chi's to ever be completely house trained? or will he have to be let out this often for the rest of his life?


thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2008)

*chi training*



Chi-Chi said:


> Hello, I just joined the forum. sorry this will probably be a long post.
> 
> I have been pet-sitting a rather large chihuahua (8 pounds) for a month now, I fell in love with the little guy and bought him today. The little guy seems to think he is Alpha...which I will not tolerate.
> 
> ...



Sounds like you need to start at square one with this little guy, treat him like he's 9 weeks old instead of 9 months, always bearing in mind that he's had 9 months and 9 owners to acquire bad habits. Keep him confined or attached to you with a leash so you can control his potty habits and definitely do not allow him to be alpha. You have already accomplished a lot with not allowing him on the furniture and making him wait at the door. He is paying attention and seems to be very smart. You're doing a great job. Just hang in there. He probably will take more time because of his history. I think he will be fine if you're just patient and persistent. Lots of luck.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

^ I agree. Yoshi goes potty very often. She used to have multiple accidents a day until I switched her to pads, because I just couldn't take her out often enough. Now she goes whenever she wants and never has accidents any more. Also just because he hangs his head doesn't mean he knows he should go outside, it means he sees you are upset at him and he feels bad. He may not actually understand why you are upset, or even that it has anything to do with going potty in the house.


----------



## Pauline Leland (Oct 9, 2006)

Try NILIF, nothing in life is free, with him. He does a sit, a down, or some other 'trick' you've taught him before he eats, goes through a door, gets petted, is re-allowed(?) up on the couch, etc. I've heard it's good for overly pushy, feisty, assertive dogs.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

DO you use pee pee pads??? or what for house training. 

Lori


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

We use pads to avoid accidents here. Rule of thumb is if you're having accidents it's usually the owners fault, although he may have an underlying health issue that needs attention like a UTI or something. Is he neutered? That also helps with potty training. Once I got my second chi, my first caught on very quickly.. they love to pee on each others pee on the pads :lol:


----------



## Chi-Chi (Jun 3, 2008)

thanks for all the replies!

I don't use the pee pads...so far what I have been doing is letting him out RIGHT after eatting and sleeping, or when ever he starts pacing. which he ussually does if he has to go..

also when I bring him outside I wait and wait no matter how long (sometimes takes up to 20 minutes) for him to "do his buisness" and when he does he is showered with praise and is finally allowed inside. It has been working quite well, now when I let him outside he usually "goes" first thing and runs back inside to avoid being stuck out there. haha

My parents work at home and I have 4 siblings so someone is ALWAYS home to let him out, which is why I decided to train him to just go outside rather than litter box's or pee pads. He also gets walked in the morning, at lunch, once while I'm at school, when I get back from school, and then again in the afternoon..so he is being let out alottt! but I am really hoping he learns to hold it in at least for school hours so I don't always have to come home from school at lunch to walk him.

No, he is not neutered but I plan on getting it done realllyy soon. does is help with house training? I also heared it might help with agression..is that true?

Pauline Leland - I don't quite understand what you mean by NILIF, do you mean that in order to get anything good he has to work for it??

I have been making him sit before he gets food, does that count?

I read somewhere that if a dog growls at you, you should hold them by the scruff and make them lie on their back to show your boss...does this work? or will it make him growl more? or possibly bite?

I also read that if a dog wont stop barking you teach them the quiet command...by saying "quiet" when it's barking and squirt the dog with water afterward to startle the dog...then praise the dog if it keeps quiet. has anyone tried this? does it work?

Lastly, I noticed he doesn't like people taking things away from him. So what I tried was taking away his toys or whatever is in his mouth, praise him if he lets me take it without a fuss, and then I give it back. Is this an OK method? or will it teach him to fear me taking stuff from him more?


thanks! sorry for my long posts and bad grammer.


----------



## Pauline Leland (Oct 9, 2006)

Yes, that's what I meant. He has to work for *everything*.


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Generally if you are having accidents it's best to try and put them out every hour, a chi does have a very small bladder. Also as an un-neutered male he will be marking like crazy in a new place, especially if he is having alpha problems.

as for barking he needs to know who is boss, If he is currently sleeping on your bed etc demote him to a basket, Never allow him to sit next to you while you are eating and only feed him in his dog bowl. You need to show him pack order and that you are alpha not him.

Chi's do bark to protect their owners but I would try to nip this 'aggressive' barking in the bud.


----------

